# Research announced into the experience of overseas students in Australia



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Universities need grants to market effectively? Surprised this has not been compulsory for any state institution as most understand the most influential marketing is via word of mouth thus it is important to know what students are thinking, how did they find institution e.g. which digital channels, their social/academic welfare and visa compliance?


----------



## john3 (Apr 16, 2012)

ok im here doing a grad dip in education,secondary teacher ,to graduate in 5 weeks,and 
im on a temporary student visa tu 573 to expire end of august.I want to stay here what are my options?


----------

